# Are there any cult favorites that just don't work for you?



## cno64 (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay; I'll admit that I saw a similar thread on Makeup Alley, but I thought it would be an interesting and fun topic for discussion here.
Are there any makeup/skincare products, in any line, that everyone else seems to just *LOOVE*, but  that don't work well for you?
I guess one of mine would have to be MAC Russian Red lipstick; I like it, but don't adore it like everyone else seems to, because it just doesn't look true red on me; it looks more burgundy/maroon.
And while everyone else seems to rave over MAC's Sweet Sienna pigment, and I had every expectation of loving it too, it just looks mildew green on me.
And I can't abide Maybelline Great Lash mascara.
Everyone else?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2009)

Great Lash just doesn't work.
Pleasureflush is gray on me. :/


----------



## makeupjadore (Apr 27, 2009)

- I've been hearing about L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara a lot recently, and it just kind of clumped and dried out fast for me. 


- Great Lash is so boring, it doesn't clump, but it doesn't do anything extraordinary either.


- Don't know if this counts, but I can't wear MSF's and I hate it! Everyone just loves them, but they break me out, it really sucks haha


- Clinique Dramatically Different Gel Moisturizer, did nothing for my skin but I know a lot of people on youtube love it.


----------



## n_c (Apr 27, 2009)

Again, don't know if this counts, but MSF's just don't work on me! I hate that i cant wear them. They make my pores look HUGE and Im allergic to some ingredient in them. SUCKS!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 27, 2009)

delete


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 27, 2009)

for me so ceylon just doesnt seem to work at all, i'm nc15 and everytime i tried to use it i look like i got in a horrible accident at the tanning salon.

and that pretty much turned me off msf from then on.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2009)

Another non user of MSF (highlight kind) over here. 

Lustre/Glaze l/s formula. People love them, I don't. I like my l/s super pigmented and the least times I have to reapply the better.

Cover Girl Last Blast Mascaras. Flakes immediate on me. 

Gitter anything. I'm not a glitter girl, more power for those who are. 

MAC nail polish. I personally don't feel they are worth the price.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

MSF's and Glaze L/S. First makes my pores magnified, the second gives no colour whatsoever on me cause I have very pigmented lips. Grrr.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_for me so ceylon just doesnt seem to work at all, i'm nc15 and everytime i tried to use it i look like i got in a horrible accident at the tanning salon._

 
This color looks horrible on me too.  I heard so many great things about it and then bleh.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 28, 2009)

Great lash is just super wet on me. I feel weird putting it on.
And believe it or not, Urban Decay Primer Potion and I are not good friends.
I've given it chance after chance and I still crease.


----------



## rbella (Apr 28, 2009)

Diorshow Mascara was awful on me.  Also, Parrot, So Ceylon and Bitter look kinda awful on me.  And the worst is Dubonnet.  I can't wear that to save my life!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 28, 2009)

NARS Orgasm and her baby sister Super Orgasm,  Maybelline Great Lash, Cover Girl Lash Blast ( so far, but I have the luxe formula, so that may be it), Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't ever buy anything from the drugstore expect maybe something twice a year but... years ago I tried Great Lash bc it was supposed a Makeup Artists best friend.... and it was totally wet and yucky looking for me too! My friend had Lash Blast and I tried it and it was like utter crap, didn't do a thing. 

Fresh's Sugar lipbalm is a cult fav but I only like it, I can't make myself love it! It soaks into ur lips good, but its so soft like the stick is leaning inside of the tube, and I don't want to break a $22 chapstick...


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh yea and NARS Orgasm! Its nice and everything but there are blushes I love so much better (I miss Clinique's Lucky Clover so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I have the regular Orgasm and its still pretty glittery which is okay but not really for a blush and I think all the glitter messes with how the color distributes on my cheek... I wore it the other day and my fiancee said it looked really pretty though


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry to keep posting but I keep thinking of stuff! Evian's facial water mist spray... I got it and its okay, kinda similar to the purpose of Fix+, but I was really disappointed to realize later that the only ingredient is really only Evian water!!! I figured it might have added some cucumber or some kinda nice extract but no its just water! In a mist can. That cost like 11 dollars cuz I got the big can.


----------



## Arisone (Apr 28, 2009)

Definitely Nars Orgasm.  It adds too much shimmer to my cheeks.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_And believe it or not, Urban Decay Primer Potion and I are not good friends.
I've given it chance after chance and I still crease._

 
I use and love Urban Decay Primer Potion, but it doesn't do diddly squat for me unless I lightly powder my super oily lids before and after I apply the primer.
As long as I do that, PP works like a charm.
I discovered this trick by accident once when I got ahead of myself and powdered right after applying sunscreen, and before applying anything else.
At the end of that day, it occurred to me that my eyeshadow looked exactly the same when I removed it as it did immediately after I'd applied it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I tried this repeatedly, with the same results.

Back to topic: A lot of people love MAC's Maroon pigment, but on me it just looks flat yuck brown.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ And the worst is Dubonnet.  I can't wear that to save my life!!!_

 
That is one I, too, was going to name!
The few times I've forced myself to wear Dubonnet in public I've gotten loads of compliments on how it looks on me, but ... 
I. Just Do. Not. Like. It.
I loathe it a bit less when I pair Red Enriched Cremestick with it, but I'm not sure that I'll ever completely make peace with Dubonnet.
And I just yawn when I hear all the raves about MAC's Creme D' Nude lipstick.
It well may be fabulous if that kind of shade suits you, but I _* HATE *_nude lips on me.
The only way I'd be interested would be if I knew that MAC was including a $100 bill inside each tube.
Even then, I'd swap the lipstick itself away.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 28, 2009)

I really would love to wear woodwinked eyeshadow but I feel like it gives my eyes a very jaundice effect. If I pair it with other more intense colors I can make it work, but I almost never use it because it's so much effort. 

Also, myth makes me look like a corpse. My lips are so pigmented that myth on its lonesome is a similar color to my face. Yuck. 

Last one, SFF is too heavy and melts right off my face. I replaced Revlon Colorstay and it works like a charm!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 28, 2009)

VG II lipstick looks downright awful on me as does Odyssey. Both were just way too dark. Rimmel's Jungle green eye pencil gave me black eyes


----------



## Sashan (Apr 28, 2009)

Underage l/g makes me look like death. It completely washes out my face. Which is a shame as it's meant to be the perfect baby pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can only wear it if I put some Pink Fish TLC over the top to boost the colour. It looks kind of gunky applying over lipsticks too.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't care for Great Lash mascara at all...I'm surprised it keeps making all the "Best Of" lists.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great Lash flippin' sucks.

That Rose Salve lip balm. No different from Vaseline (aside from the scent) to me!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2009)

Nars Orgasm is too glittery and the Multiples...I can find no use for them.  Also, Great Lash is a tube of crap.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2009)

I HATE L'Oreals Double Extended Tube crap whatever it's called.
It gave lengths, yes - but it thinned out the lashes where they look so wimpy and less visible then before. 
Maybelline Great Lash. It's cheap, I think that's the only reason why people still buy this crap.

Erm. MAC's foundations. Each single one broke me out and it feels heavy when you compare it to MUFE HD or even Revlon. Only plus is the color match.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 29, 2009)

NYX eye shadows. I'm allergic to them! I gave away those I bought from Cherry Culture.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I use and love Urban Decay Primer Potion, but it doesn't do diddly squat for me unless I lightly powder my super oily lids before and after I apply the primer.
As long as I do that, PP works like a charm._

 
I do this too... light coat of Studio Tech, then light coat of Studio Fix before applying UDPP... it creases on me otherwise.

Petticoat is just meh on me... the metallic look isnt great for massive pores... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Feline looks like a hot mess on me - smudges all over the place, I look like a raccoon within an hour!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I use and love Urban Decay Primer Potion, but it doesn't do diddly squat for me unless I lightly powder my super oily lids before and after I apply the primer.
As long as I do that, PP works like a charm._

 
Oh I'll definitely have to try this tomorrow! I want to like UDPP sooo much especially now that they have the new wand.


----------



## starberry28 (Apr 30, 2009)

Foundation primers like Smashbox wreak havoc on my face.  I think my skin hates the -cones.  Still on the hunt for one that won't clog my pores..


----------



## wannabelyn (May 1, 2009)

benefit dandelion

not that it doesn't work per se i just don't see the appeal. takes layers to show any colour, when it does i don't see the big deal.


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 1, 2009)

I hate MAC foundations.
I swear that with both the bottles and the powders they get darker the further down the bottle/pan you get!

I always get the perfect shade in the shop...then after a week its really orange!

I also dislike Carbon. Can't get it to go on nicely. There are much nicer black shadows out there!


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

All those lip plumpers––DuWop, Urban Decay––that everyone was absolutely obsessed with just make me feel like my mouth is about to bleed.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

from mac: foundations, the msf's and Myth l/s, it is the worst nude on me.


----------



## TSIZ (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_...Urban Decay Primer Potion and I are not good friends. I've given it chance after chance and I still crease._

 
Word. UDPP sucks ass.

The iconic Shu eyelash curler (any eyelash curler for that matter I'm sure): this contraption actually _straightened_ my lashes. It was like using a curling iron to straighten hair. I'm fortunate enough to have eyelashes that are already curled. Great, but now I have the fancy 24K Shu just sittin' around (of course, if I was going to finally get one, it had to be the "best" one, right?)


----------



## xNeurocancer (May 21, 2009)

Black Tied eyeshadow - The more I try to put on, the more it comes off!
Dark Soul pigment - Same as above
YSL Touché Eclat - I can't get my head around this one, it just doesn't work!


----------



## Elusive21 (May 22, 2009)

I can't stand Woodwincked eyeshadow. When I first started getting interested in MAC makeup, this was one of the first eyeshadows that I bought because it got such great reviews on YouTube. I do admit that it looks pretty in the pan but on my eyelid it just looks horrendeous. I can't seem to make it work.


----------



## kerasaki (May 24, 2009)

I don't like L'oreal Voluminous mascara -- it didn't do anything for me. MAC Paint pots and shadesticks seem to be really popular, too, but they crease on me, so I rarely ever use them.


----------



## twilightessence (May 25, 2009)

Woodwinked - I was NOT impressed by this color at ALL.

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Zero - Ugh. Okay, I heard nothing but great things about this. It melts off my waterline before I even finish lining the second eye. I swear. I cannot wear it.


----------



## versace (May 25, 2009)

ysl efc is nothing special to me
nars orgasm blush also,its not bad,but i dont understand why is it so special


----------



## fingie (May 25, 2009)

IDK if skincare counts but Philosophy's Hope in a Jar totally f'd my skin up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And MAC's "Feline" no matter what I did to try to set it it would always attempt to make its way to my cheeks. So I stick with Engraved.


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 26, 2009)

BB everything mascara(new formula).... eww gross. It straightened my barely there lashes and then assulted them by sticking them together. 22 dollars too.


----------

